# Gulp Crabby



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Weather was pretty crook this morning and so i popped in to my local tackle store to check out new stuff. Ended up walking out with a packet of gulp crabbies in peppered prawn. The hype is that they were designed in Australia to target bream. So has anyone been using them and if so how did they go?

cheers

rob


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

I saw these on the weekend too! I wasn't game enough to grab a pack though...ended up buying a few packs of blades instead ;-)

Be interesting to see how they go, not too sure how you would work them to produce results though :?

Let us know how you go.

Cheers!


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

will let you know in about a week.


----------



## Bream2nv (Jun 19, 2011)

They were designed to fish around pontoons & moored boats. Cast up tight to structure and let them slowly sink down through the water and get their legs flapping around. So basically use the same technique as you would gulp shrimp, although i dont think these will skip as good as the shrimp due to the exposed bits.


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Have seen the promo video from the recent tackle show. Opened up a packet tonight but it was a little too weedy to even try and i didn't feel like setting the dogs a barking by walking along the reserve. Another evening perhaps.

cheers


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Worked well. A very tidy bream taken on the mangrove flats. A pitty i had left the ruler and camera in the car.


----------

